# Can you recommend a website with info?



## HappyTimeKids (Oct 5, 2004)

I am 40 years old and starting to really obsess on having another baby. I have posted here and there on MDC about this. I really do need some hard facts about pregnancy at 40. Does anyone know of a good website with lots of info? Such as chances of conceiving, what tests to have during the pregnancy, risks, etc. Any info would be helpful. TIA!


----------



## ~*~HAPPY*MAMA~*~ (Sep 14, 2004)

i'd check www.fertilityfriend.com message board- last i was there they had pg and ttc groups for 20's, 30's, 40's, etc. hth


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

Try www.tcoyf.com based on the Toni Weschler book, Taking Charge of Your Fertility. The boards there have age group buddy lists (among others) and the book is AWESOME for TTC, TTA, and general fertility knowledge.

Good luck!!


----------



## xenomama (Jul 15, 2003)

Something here might help:
http://tinyurl.com/59trr


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

Highly recommend reading the books Taking Charge of Your Fertility (Toni Weschler) and Pregnancy Over 35 (Kathryn Schroetenboer-Cox).

I also recommend the ovusoft software and site, and not just because I used to be an admin there. :LOL


----------

